# I think i might be on to something



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

This angle has only been flushed with a 3.5" Columbia on the mudrunner and sanded with my planex. It not perfect but damn close. 
I've used the mudrunner with fibafuse a couple times now and it seemed like I might be able to get away with just flushing so I took a gamble on my personal project. Bevels aren't quite filled enough but the legs and where there are no bevels look pretty good. 
The combination of the fibafuse being a bit sand able and the mudrunners ability to load more mud on when flushing seems pretty fn awesome. I'll let you know how prime goes


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Let me get this right.........









You tape with a Bazooka(????), then roll(???), and use a ????? head to wipe your tape... then let dry.

Then when you Flush/glaze your installed angle/internal tape, you use a 3.5 Columbia on a mud runner,,,, right?

What were you doing before, 3 steps or something?

Elaborate please


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

No I just flushed these with the 3.5" on the mudrunner right after rolling them. That's it one step no coating afterwards.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> No I just flushed these with the 3.5" on the mudrunner right after rolling them. That's it one step no coating afterwards.


I get was your saying now:yes:

I was thinking the same thing for the few times I tried the FF in the angle tapes. If I remember right, we tested it on a walk in closet. (indirect flush using 3.5 can-am).

You would save on a rough sand (system wise) and thats about it. 3 ways you would half to go back to though. (Maybe)

Any system well using a all purpose, and trying to to run any form of a double up system (Do a staged system in same day like , double up on bead, two coat screws, 10" then 12 your flats). You do run more potential for errors down the road. since things may appear dry to the eye, but remain damp underneath.

Basements or jobs under 3,000 sq is where it's worth taking the gamble. Over all, the fibafuse is a game changer when dealing with small jobs. If I don't think I could tape and coat something out in the same day, then I will use paper. My rule of , find a system, stick to that system, but change the system if you must.

So yes I think it will work , just not worth it on larger jobs, if something were to go wrong, easier to patch up a small job.

On a side note.....

Where I work, the builder/contractor supply's the heat or dehumidifiers. If they don't, then they must be very rich, since their not worried about gaining more income. But they also delay supplying, since our hydro/power rates are murder here. But if I get STUCK doing a basement job, I carry a small 120v electric heater and small fan to push the job faster. Because the PW rates they pay for basements are not worth my time, so you have to cut down on travel time some how.......... So I guess what I'm trying to say, try controlling your environment when doing such a system, but your already know that, living in cold ,flat Saskatchewan:whistling2:


----------

